# Keep dog away from windows/curtains/blinds.



## loveuxdesign (Sep 4, 2011)

Hi,

I have a 2 year old pit causing smallll trouble at my house. I have a few small problems regarding his behavior and it's only when I'm away from the house. He keeps on pulling the curtains down and he won't chew on them. He also gets on his 2 hind legs to look out the window and in the process he bends and ruins my blinds. I don't want to leave the windows exposed b/c they're big enough for other people to see. I tried bitter apple but that doesn't seem to stop him. I'm not sure how I can stop it when i''m not home to catch him on the act. 

He gets plenty of exercise, I take him on 5-6 miles a week. I'll also leave a kong toy stuffed with a treat right next to the window next to my entry door.

Please let me know if anyone has any suggestions to stop this behavior.


Thank you!


PS.... I'm off to buy new blinds


----------



## Nil (Oct 25, 2007)

I think there are only really two ways to fix this for good. 

1. You allow him to look out a window without causing as much damage. Putting a couch or something beside a window and leaving the last couple inches of the window clear so he can look through at his leisure. 

2. You block off all windows from him so he can't get to them (putting furniture against them) or maybe taking some of that plastic matting with the spikes on the bottom, the ones used as rolly-mats for swivel chairs when you have carpet, and putting them upside down (spiky side up) on the floor where the windows are so he doesn't walk over there. May or may not help, I don't know. 

But in all honestly, it sounds like he may just be bored. How much exercise, training, and games does he get to do throughout the day while you are gone at work? Taking him out for a more vigorous exercise before work, leaving him with bully sticks and puzzle toys and other food games will help to tire him out mentally and physically. This way, he won't bother going for the windows because he's too tired to care! There are a myriad of other ideas to keep him busy during the day too.

A tired dog is a good dog.


----------



## loveuxdesign (Sep 4, 2011)

We do a 10-15 min walk/run in the mornings and a 20-30 min run/walk in the evenings. The kong toys seem to work because I'll come home and most of the time he has been at them.

Your second suggestion sounds excellent, I'll give it a shot.

He used to have a habit of opening the balcony door. He would unlock it and slide the door. I stopped that by putting a fan in front of the balcony door.

Thank you for your reply! I reallly hope the spikey mats work.


----------



## zeronightfarm (Jun 15, 2011)

loveuxdesign said:


> We do a 10-15 min walk/run in the mornings and a 20-30 min run/walk in the evenings. The kong toys seem to work because I'll come home and most of the time he has been at them.


This is way not enough excercise! He's bored out of his mind. Even if the spikey mat works he will go find some thing else to do, and you might not like what he finds.


----------



## Nil (Oct 25, 2007)

zeronightfarm said:


> This is way not enough excercise! He's bored out of his mind. Even if the spikey mat works he will go find some thing else to do, and you might not like what he finds.



I agree wholeheartedly. For a 2 year old pit, an adolescent and very energetic breed, that is nothing. I highly suggest increasing his exercise in the morning and evenings. He needs more to do then just walk/run. Have you tried playing fetch, taking him to the river/lake in the evenings, using a flirt pole, doing trick training, getting him a harness and letting him pull you on a bike/scooter, getting long line and taking him to a field to run around, etc. He really does need more exercise. 

Zeronightfarm is right. He will end up finding something else to get into and next time it may be more dangerous.


----------



## zeronightfarm (Jun 15, 2011)

Nil said:


> I agree wholeheartedly. For a 2 year old pit, an adolescent and very energetic breed, that is nothing. I highly suggest increasing his exercise in the morning and evenings. He needs more to do then just walk/run. Have you tried playing fetch, taking him to the river/lake in the evenings, using a flirt pole, doing trick training, getting him a harness and letting him pull you on a bike/scooter, getting long line and taking him to a field to run around, etc. He really does need more exercise.
> 
> Zeronightfarm is right. He will end up finding something else to get into and next time it may be more dangerous.


I secound the harness and pulling thing. Scootering is some thing that you dogs would most likely love to do. He gets to run fast while pulling some weight. It's avery good work out. I wish I could do it with my jack! He just has to run along side me. 

There are several threads here about scootering. look them up you might like what you see. 

Good luck


----------



## loveuxdesign (Sep 4, 2011)

Hey guys thanks for your concerns. He's actually been keeping out of trouble for 2 years until just recently. I left a few other things out... I do some training at home with him throughout the week. He also gets to go to the office with me 1-2 times a week and this is where he gets to run free. We play fetch until he tires out and I'll just get on with my work. He's not home alone for long since I only live a mile from work. I come home for lunch 2-3 times a week and also take him out for 10-15 mins. For the most part I think he's a very chill dog and not hyper. Once between m-f he does get a longer walk after work. We cover at least 3 miles a day on just walking/running outside. I think i'll test having him pull me on my bike and see how that goes. Sounds like a fun idea.

Again thank you all for your ideas!


----------



## david312 (May 30, 2012)

I think in this case you can try tempo shade.Which is cheap made and dogs will not play with it.


----------

